# Community Soldier Ride in Nohfeldon-Bosen, Germany. Sept. 11



## Bodeen (Oct 24, 2009)

From the site...

"Members of the military community and host nation neighbors in Europe have the opportunity to commemorate the 10th anniversary of Sept. 11 by participating in a Community Soldier Ride in Nohfeldon-Bosen, Germany. Sept. 11 touched all of us - military personnel, civilians, Americans and foreign nationals. Come together as a community to say thank you to the wounded warriors who have sacrificed so much."

*What is Soldier Ride?*

"Soldier Ride is a WWP initiative that provides rehabilitative cycling opportunities across the country to help wounded warriors restore their physical and emotional well-*being. It's also a wonderful opportunity for the public to participate in a cycling event that honors the men and women of our military who sacrificed so much. Soldier Ride offers the public a chance to ride alongside as our warriors promote their positive message of recovery. The event raises funds for WWP programs and initiatives that ensure this generation of wounded warriors is the most successful, well-*adjusted generation of wounded warriors in our nation's history."

More info at the website below.

Soldier Ride Germany - Home


----------

